# Who is the Baddest Duck Man around?



## BigKelly (Jan 3, 2011)

Who is the baddest Duck hunter in Ga or Al? I looking for a place to hunt. Near Columbus. No Pen Ducks!!!!!  So, Who is the Man?


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> pm arrow3



I was going to nominate GatorB....


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2011)

holy cow...


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> surely you jest andy.....
> 
> im not the baddest and i hunt a little poodle that can barely pick up a dead wood duck...



No Sir!!! Never underestimate the lil brown dogs...... Better hope Cooper doesn't see this....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 3, 2011)

I will go with Arrer 3000 too, send him a private message, also google Skeeter Branch


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> pm arrow3



  

all I kill is a few wood ducks....


----------



## vrooom (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know everybody in GA or AL, but im still pretty sure that I am.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

vrooom said:


> I don't know everybody in GA or AL, but im still pretty sure that I am.



Well, now that it is settled........carry on.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 3, 2011)

Nitro by far is the BADDEST duck slayer in Ga or Ala.  Or Washington state for that matter.  He's best friends with Buck Gardner who taught him everything he knows about calling ducks.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 3, 2011)

This could be really funny.....


----------



## max4 (Jan 3, 2011)

i dont know about the baddest duck man around but i believe i do pretty good!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 3, 2011)

if you reply to this thread to pimp yourself, then obviously YOU ARE the baddest. BTW looking at the pimped out yellow hummer in the author's avatar,  he is the baddest at whatever the graphics are pimping.


----------



## bigtom1983 (Jan 3, 2011)

*not the best but do a good job*


----------



## max4 (Jan 3, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> if you reply to this thread to pimp yourself, then obviously YOU ARE the baddest. BTW looking at the pimped out yellow hummer in the author's avatar,  he is the baddest at whatever the graphics are pimping.



yea


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 3, 2011)

way to go big tom, any body that can stack up the rare and elusive wood duck like you can is def the man


----------



## max4 (Jan 3, 2011)

yea nothing like a good morn of shovelers,buffle heads,bluebills,pintails,hoodies,mallards! gotta love it


----------



## G Duck (Jan 3, 2011)

I dont know if I would include Hoodies.


----------



## across the river (Jan 3, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> way to go big tom, any body that can stack up the rare and elusive wood duck like you can is def the man



I agree, that display of woodrows is very impressive.  I even saw a couple of ringnecks, spoonbills, and what I believe to be a hooded merganser in those shots.   That puts him right up there with the best of the best in my book.  However, I still have to give the nod to my buddy in the video linked below.  He could surely give big tom a run for his money.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zzwEaUOXSZs?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zzwEaUOXSZs?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Dakota_G (Jan 3, 2011)

the thing is everybody is saying they have had good hunts but i havent seen anybody say they would take him lol


----------



## across the river (Jan 3, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> wow...so people are actually posting their "resume" pics....
> 
> classic!



Heres mine.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 3, 2011)

Not exactly sure who is the baddest, but I definitely know who isn't.  Me.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking at the numbers of birds in the pics..Some of y'all must have 6 to 9 people hunting with y'all each day...


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Jan 3, 2011)

if u want a challenge see if PLP will take u in the wma swamps!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 3, 2011)

HawgHunterMK said:


> if u want a challenge see if PLP will take u in the wma swamps!


LOL..wood ducks are easy to get..hehe..now the deer,hogs and turkeys may be more of a challenge..thanks for the vote of confidence tho!


----------



## BigKelly (Jan 3, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Looking at the numbers of birds in the pics..Some of y'all must have 6 to 9 people hunting with y'all each day...



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## zach t (Jan 4, 2011)

PLP got my vote!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2011)

Now for the most important question ... WHO CARES?


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 4, 2011)

i am


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 4, 2011)

Just a couple more


----------



## Burritoboy (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya'll can say what you want, but in my mind there is only one guy around here that deserves the title "Baddest Duck Man."

Crabby Bill, may he R.I.P.


----------



## Lparker73 (Jan 4, 2011)

all you gotta do is figure out who is buying the most corn...they kill the most ducks haha


----------



## leeledger (Jan 4, 2011)

My vote is for Crabby Bill - I miss his posts.

"Free Crabby - Free Crabby!"


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 4, 2011)

Burritoboy said:


> Ya'll can say what you want, but in my mind there is only one guy around here that deserves the title "Baddest Duck Man."
> 
> Crabby Bill, may he R.I.P.



See my sig line.


----------



## max4 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dakota_G said:


> the thing is everybody is saying they have had good hunts but i havent seen anybody say they would take him lol



good luck with that one


----------



## max4 (Jan 5, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL..wood ducks are easy to get..hehe..now the deer,hogs and turkeys may be more of a challenge..thanks for the vote of confidence tho!



wma swamps can be tricky but it can be done! no doubt


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow...Never cease to be amazed on here.....


----------



## rholton (Jan 5, 2011)

I think, that if you have to nominate yourself then that automatically disqualifies you.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 5, 2011)

I think the guy at the ramp that has the biggest and baddest truck with all the DU decals (has never joined) the baddest boat(that wont start), and the most exspensive gun out there (but cant shoot), along with the world champion Dog (that dont retrieve).  Oh and dont forget the most exspensive ducks calls made! (cant blow'm).  and shows up to the ramp with one coot!

They seem to look pretty bad......


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 5, 2011)

My mother and father have always taught me not to be arrogant


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 5, 2011)

cutem'all1090 said:


> My mother and father have always taught me not to be arrogant


 holy cow!!!!  didnt I get a phone phone from ya askin for a guided hunt?


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 5, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> holy cow!!!!  didnt I get a phone phone from ya askin for a guided hunt?




I just needed some guidance from a true duckman haha


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 5, 2011)

The Feds said ; That Jeff Follies is the Baddest duck man!  I just dont know who is the baddest. I just know one thing, I am not the best that is for sure.  But I try real hard.

Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Dub (Jan 6, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> if you reply to this thread to pimp yourself, then obviously YOU ARE the baddest. BTW looking at the pimped out yellow hummer in the author's avatar,  he is the baddest at whatever the graphics are pimping.



He must be pimping something.  Only guy I know who hunts with an 80lb bow and a 7 pin sight, and feels the need to put it in a sig line.

Been there and done that.  Hope his shoulders hold out better than mine did with the overkill bow.  They say with age comes wisdom....don't know about that, but I can say with age comes certain aches and pains.


----------



## turkeys101 (Jan 6, 2011)

in my opinion it would have to be seminoleslayer,bigtom,and arrow3 with seeing all these pics,congrats u guys!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 6, 2011)

my vote is Breaking Wings! fo sho!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> my vote is Breaking Wings! fo sho!


lol not sure about that.  Thanks though


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 6, 2011)

dang a guy can't even cut up on here


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 6, 2011)

looks like someone done found my honey hole!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't have a pic for my resume, but I killed a duck once when I was about ten. I threw bread off a bridge and when it swam up to eat it, I dropped a big rock on it. It was a purty lil' duck, all black with green feet, red eyes, and a white bill.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't have a pic for my resume, but I killed a duck once when I was about ten. I threw bread off a bridge and when it swam up to eat it, I dropped a big rock on it. It was a purty lil' duck, all black with green feet, red eyes, and a white bill.



You got my vote now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> You got my vote now.



Thank you for your support.


----------

